# Cpc-cpmcs certified coder seeks ft position in macon georgia area 13 years exp.



## karencollins (Oct 6, 2009)

Karen Collins, CPC, CPMCS
333 Taylor Road
Juliette, Georgia 31046
478-258-6671
478-757-4412
kcollinscpc@bellsouth.net

ABILITIES
•	Reviewing and adjudicating coding of services performed by providers in physician based and ASC settings.
•	Proficiency in a wide range of services, which include Evaluation and Management, Anesthesia, Surgical Services, Radiology, Pathology, Medicine. 
•	Knowledge of medical coding rules and regulations along with keeping current on issues regarding medical coding, compliance, and reimbursement
•	Handles issues such as medical necessity claims denials, bundling issues and charge capture.
•	Integrates medical coding and reimbursement rule changes into practice culture in a timely manner to include updating fee schedules and super-bills
•	Knowledge of anatomy, physiology and medical terminology commensurate with ability to correctly code provider services and diagnoses
•	Initiative to multi-task, organize, prioritize, set and maintain goals without direct supervision
•	Interact effectively in a team environment
•	Great initiative and customer service skills needed to expand knowledge
•	Anticipates administrative needs of supervisors and department
•	Strong information gathering skills, on timely basis
•	Maintain projects with accurately
•	Positive, professional attitude maintained under extreme high pressure situations.
•	History of Implementing training of EMR for protection of PHI and quality
•	Review exception reports, payment posting and claims rejections for denials and appeals for CCI edits and CMS guidelines.Create, implement and provide solutions to correct errors and monitoring
•	Communicate effectively with facilities/clients pertinent information required to facilitate billing and collections training, and problem solve
•	Eclinical EMR, Payerpath, Data Media, Medisoft, Transworld, Claims Remedy, Medical Manger, Encoder, Microsoft Office 
•	Member of AAPC,AHIMA,HFMA,HCCA,PAHCS
CERTIFICATIONS
•	CPC-Certified Professional Coder-AAPC
•	CPMCS-Certified Pain Management Coding Specialist -PACHS
•	CCS-Test date September 2009-AHIMA
•	RHIT Associates of Science Degree in Health Information Management 2010- AHIMA
•	RHIA Bachelor of Science Degree in Health Information Management 2011-AHIMA
ACHIEVEMENTS
•	PAHCS- Specialty Board for Pain Management 2009
•	HFMA- Co-chair Certified Financial Counselor 2008/2009
•	AAPC-Education Officer Macon 2009 and Nomination Coder of the Year 2007
•	BC ADVANTAGE- Editorial Board 2008/2009

EXPERIENCE
Billing Coordinator-Certified Professional Coder
AMAS
December 2006â€“December 2008
Daily coding 100 charts for three centers both in office and ASC procedures and consults. Reviews, designs, recommends, prepares, and implements policies and procedures designed to insure maximum and timely billing and collections of all accounts receivable for all offices for coding guidelines.  Informed billing staff, office management and physicians of all regulations and laws that affect the billing and collections for all carriers including Medicaid and Medicare LCD and CCI guidelines. Provide trending profiles to management that reflects the summary of the billing revenue Review exception reports payment posting and claims rejections. Create, implement and provide solutions to correct errors and monitoring. Coordinated billing cycles with clearinghouse and vendors. Submit weekly, monthly and yearly aging reports to CEO and physicians. Maintained credentialing, fee schedule management and negotiation of all physicians' contracts. 

Billing and Coding Manager
Mitchell Family Healthcare
May 2003 â€“ December 2006 
Daily coding entry directly from physicians dictation for in office Family and Internal Medicine visits and consults. Reviews, designs, recommends, prepares, and implements policies and procedures designed to insure maximum and timely billing and collections of all accounts receivable for offices. Provide trending profiles to management that reflects the summary of the billing revenue Submit weekly, monthly and yearly aging reports to physicians. In charge of all posting of accounts receivable via remote deposit and direct mail. Maintained credentialing, fee schedule management and negotiation of all physicians' contracts. 

Coding Manager
Southern Crescent Pediatrics 
May 2001- May 2003
Daily date entry from super bills and dictation comparison for correct coding.. Managed all charge entry and collections for accounts receivable for coding standards: Coordinate billing cycles, medical claims processing and collections. Produced weekly, monthly and annual reports to physicians.

Unit Secretary-2nd Part Time
Henry Medical Center
July 2000- January 2001
Places ordering physicians codes into computer system for labs, nursing staff and referrals. Assembles patient charts. Answers unit telephone, transferring calls, determining when staff members should be paged and taking and forwarding messages. Assists in entering patient information in Meditech computer system. Maintains nursing station in neat and orderly manner. Completes special projects for unit director, supervisors and charge nurses.

Billing and Collections Specialist
Eagles Landing OBGYN 
June 1999- May 2001
Responsible for posting charges for OBGYN office visits and hospital encounters. Handled collections of aging of insurance accounts appeals. In charge of financial arrangements and precertification of procedures Daily claim upload billing to clearinghouse and approving medical records releases.


----------

